# [ISPCP3] E-Mail Konfiguration -> Transport



## csiebert (18. Sep. 2010)

Hi,

ich habe eben grade das erste Mal versucht, ein E-Mail Routing über ISPConfig zu erstellen.

Ich habe dafür eine bisher vorhandene Maildomain inkl. aller Postfächer gelöscht, um anschließend über E-Mail -> E-Mail-Routing -> Neuen Transport hinzufügen einen neuen Transport hinzuzufügen.

Ich habe für die Domain bla.de einen Transport vom Typ smtp mit dem Ziel alpha.bla.de:3025 hinzugefügt und MX-Lookup deaktviert. ISPConfig hat mir daraus korrekt folgende Zeile erzeugt:

bla.de smtp:[alpha.bla.de]:3025

So würde ich das auch in die transport-map eintragen. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings von einem web.de Account an info@bla.de maile, kommt die Mail als unzustellbar zurück, im Log finde ich folgendes:


```
Sep 18 15:27:37 server19 postfix/smtpd[7547]: connect from fmmailgate07.web.de[217.72.192.248]
Sep 18 15:27:37 server19 postfwd[2622]: [DNSBL] object 217.72.192.248 listed on rbl:list.dnswl.org (answer: 127.0.5.0, time: 0s, ttl: 43200s)
Sep 18 15:27:37 server19 postfwd[2622]: [RULES] rule=0, id=OK_DNSWL, client=fmmailgate07.web.de[217.72.192.248], sender=<xxx@web.de>, recipient=<info@bla.de>, helo=<fmmailgate07.web.de>, proto=ESMTP, state=RCPT, delay=0s, hits=OK_DNSWL, action=OK
Sep 18 15:27:37 server19 postfix/smtpd[7547]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from fmmailgate07.web.de[217.72.192.248]: 550 5.1.1 <info@bla.de>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in relay recipient table; from=<xxx@web.de> to=<info@bla.de> proto=ESMTP helo=<fmmailgate07.web.de>
Sep 18 15:27:37 server19 postfix/smtpd[7547]: disconnect from fmmailgate07.web.de[217.72.192.248]
```
Das verwundert mich nun ein wenig...

Muss ich noch etwas konfigurieren oder beachten? Das ganze ist recht dringend, freue mich also auch über jeden kleinen Hinweis...

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Till (18. Sep. 2010)

Du musst die Domain bla.de oder besser noch nur die gültigen emailadressen dieser Domain unter relay recipients in ispconfig hinzufügen. Dies dient dem verhindern von Backscatter spam welches ansonsten dazu führen könnte dass Dein Server auf spam blacklists landet.


----------



## csiebert (18. Sep. 2010)

danke für die antwort. verrätst du mir noch, wo ich das in ispconfig tun kann? ich finde auf anhieb nichts...


----------



## Till (18. Sep. 2010)

Email > Relay recipients


----------



## csiebert (18. Sep. 2010)

überraschen einfach  danke!


----------

